# Amazonia Sirensis Highland Build Thread



## jibby (Dec 17, 2020)

My first build was a 10 gallon vertical conversion, and for a variety of reasons it didn't work out. So, I got an In Situ Amazonia as it seemed like the best terrarium for a beginner and definitely worth the investment. 

For the background, I siliconed three panels of tree fern fiber. I didn't want to make a foam background, and a friend told me that plants root incredibly well to fill in the background. For substrate, I put down a layer of activated charcoal across the bottom and leca balls in the drainage section in front. Then, I added an inch or so of homemade ABG mix and leaf litter.

Thanks to advice from dendroboard I landed on a hardscape design I liked and planted with trimmings from my local vivarium group.


----------



## jibby (Dec 17, 2020)

About a month later, the plants started to grow in and I added 4 mini orchids. 










Dendrobium laterale in bloom









Pleurothallis acestrophylla in bloom


----------



## jibby (Dec 17, 2020)

Took this photo about 10 minutes ago. Nearly 3 months of growth and a few new additions. I recently started practicing with culturing flies, and I expect to get frogs next month. 

I'm hoping to add some smaller epiphytic ferns to the log on the right, and fill in the background with a few more large aroids. Any other suggestions?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I would leave it just as it is 😀. It looks great, and has lots of space for the frogs to use.


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

jibby said:


> smaller epiphytic ferns


My go-to's are Elaphoglossum peltatu and Asplenium sp. thread leaf. I also imported some Elaphoglossum apodum "mini" from Ecuagnera which seems pretty cool. Edit: Forgot to mention how awesome this viv looks! I would suggest changing the large brom with the red center for a different one as it sort of sticks out and draws the eye in though. Other than that its dope.


----------



## sharambil (Dec 28, 2020)

Schledog said:


> My go-to's are Elaphoglossum peltatu and Asplenium sp. thread leaf. I also imported some Elaphoglossum apodum "mini" from Ecuagnera which seems pretty cool. Edit: Forgot to mention how awesome this viv looks! I would suggest changing the large brom with the red center for a different one as it sort of sticks out and draws the eye in though. Other than that its dope.


I agree with Schledog in that this vivarium looks amazing. However, I like the brom - it's a nice hit of color in an otherwise green plant scape. It's not too colorful to throw the whole thing out of wack.

I saw in the hardscape thread you had a Vriesa sp. bromeliad that looked huge - did you swap it out?

Do you mind sharing a plant list (other than what you've already posted)?


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

sharambil said:


> However, I like the brom - it's a nice hit of color in an otherwise green plant scape. It's not too colorful to throw the whole thing out of wack.


Oh I still think a colorful brom would look good, I just thought maybe a different color would be better like a striped or spotted one


----------



## sharambil (Dec 28, 2020)

Schledog said:


> Oh I still think a colorful brom would look good, I just thought maybe a different color would be better like a striped or spotted one


Definitely. There are some crazy ones I saw on Troy Goldberg's YT but unfortunately I'm unfamiliar with the names.


----------



## jibby (Dec 17, 2020)

sharambil said:


> I agree with Schledog in that this vivarium looks amazing. However, I like the brom - it's a nice hit of color in an otherwise green plant scape. It's not too colorful to throw the whole thing out of wack.
> 
> I saw in the hardscape thread you had a Vriesa sp. bromeliad that looked huge - did you swap it out?
> 
> Do you mind sharing a plant list (other than what you've already posted)?


I think it's definitely the centerpiece, but I kind of like that. It initially draws the eye in, but then the eye starts to wander through the aroids and epiphytes. 

I did originally have a large vriesea, but it took up too much space. A striped neo would be fantastic here. As for a plant breakdown, I'll try my best. Let me know if you want to see individual photos of anything. 

*Aroids:*
Philodendron micans, verrucosum, ornatum, gloriosum, brandtianum, and an unidentified species.

*Orchids: *
Masdevallia floribunda & auropurpurea
Restrepia trichoglossa
Pleurothallis acestrophylla 
Dendrobium laterale
Ludisia discolor
Macodes petola

*Bromeliads:*
Neoregelia fireball x2

*Peperomia *lago, perciliata, sp. venezuela, sp. ecuador, sp. peru

*Marcgravia *rectiflora, st lucia, brown, sp. 'white seam', sp. 'Mini Mindo', 

*Other: *Biophytum sp. weedy, Octoblepharum sp. Nautilocalyx pemphidius, Rhaphidophora cryptantha, Sonerila sp. aff. cantonensis, Strawberry begonia, solanum sp. 'Ecuador', Lucuala aurantica, Selaginella 'Gold Tips', African Violet, and some other trimmings I haven't identified.


----------



## jibby (Dec 17, 2020)

Schledog said:


> My go-to's are Elaphoglossum peltatu and Asplenium sp. thread leaf. I also imported some Elaphoglossum apodum "mini" from Ecuagnera which seems pretty cool. Edit: Forgot to mention how awesome this viv looks! I would suggest changing the large brom with the red center for a different one as it sort of sticks out and draws the eye in though. Other than that its dope.


I'll check those out! Thanks for the recommendations. I've been planning an order from Ecuagenera.


----------



## sharambil (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. I have P. micans and just received P. verrucosum. Excited to see how they do.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

What level are you running your lights at on the In Situ now?


----------



## jibby (Dec 17, 2020)

Chris S said:


> What level are you running your lights at on the In Situ now?


About 50% for 10-12 hours a day. I’ll usually dim them to 20% in the late hours of the night.


----------



## Lincoln B (Jan 29, 2021)

How many highland sirensis are you planning to put in there? I would say if it's a big group I'd add another brom (maybe at the end of that right branch) but if not then I'd say it's perfect. Great job


----------



## jibby (Dec 17, 2020)

Lincoln B said:


> How many highland sirensis are you planning to put in there? I would say if it's a big group I'd add another brom (maybe at the end of that right branch) but if not then I'd say it's perfect. Great job


I’m adding 0.0.3 to start and hoping that I get a pair. I agree that the back right could fill in a bit more. I’m planning to add a few more large aroids to fill in the space. The small fireball in the upper right is actually shooting out a new pup, so hopefully it will grow large by the time the frogs may use it.


----------



## jibby (Dec 17, 2020)

I decided to change the hardscape today. I think it opens more space to view the terrarium. It will definitely look better once it grows in.


----------



## jibby (Dec 17, 2020)

jibby said:


> I decided to change the hardscape today. I think it opens more space to view the terrarium. It will definitely look better once it grows in.


 For reference I dropped the left side wood of the hard scape onto the ground. Instead of a vertical piece, I think it looks better as a terrestrial log.

Next update will be the frogs and plants I got from a friend.


----------



## jibby (Dec 17, 2020)

It's time for an update to my build thread. I recently added a group of 0.0.4 sirensis 'highland', and I am loving these frogs! They seem active in the morning and evening most days. I have heard calling a few times, and I even found one hanging out in a bromeliad and another sitting right next to it. They're only about 6 months old, so I likely won't see any eggs or successful breeding for a while. 


























I also moved my terrarium to it's own stand. It provides a much better viewing angle and really highlights the adjustment I made to the hardscape last month. 
















(spot the sirensis)


----------



## jibby (Dec 17, 2020)

A few more photos of my Ranitomeya sirensis.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Those are beautiful frogs


----------

